# Stolen Horses In Houston Area!



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Omg, this is a nightmare. Anything the police have to say???


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

There's a stolen horse website that has had success in getting horses located. I think there is a link from this website if you search. Sorry I'm not more computer literate. Hope you find them soon.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Contact netposse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FalineDear (Nov 17, 2012)

I have contacted Netposse, and since there's no microchips or tattoos, the police say they can't do anything! Wish me luck! I'm posting flyers around the area tomorrow.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow - you've had a lot happen in the last several days, first the horse you had to put down and now this.....


----------



## FalineDear (Nov 17, 2012)

I know. It's been horrible. Not much else can happen though, right? (Knock on wood!)


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Prayers for a safe return of your horses. What did the police say? Do you have any thoughts on who might have done this? Suspects? Anyone in the area see anyone with a trailer or anything suspicious?


----------



## FalineDear (Nov 17, 2012)

The police said they can't do anything, as the horses have no microchips or tattoos, but they will be looking out for any suspicious trailers. I don't think I know anyone who could have done this. I'm in good standings with everyone I know. No trailers have been seen, but since I live away from my pasture, I wouldn't have been able to tell you.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh my, I hope you get them back safe and sound! What a terrible thing for someone to do!


----------



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm SO sorry! Thats terrible! I'll be on the lookout... going up there this weekend for a show. Are they ridden any? What do they do? I might see them there


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so sorry!!! I have lost a horse this way myself years ago. Post them on southeasttexas.com It is free and will let people know in the Beaumont area. Good luck and I hope you find them soon!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Did you get them back? Only asking as I see you started a thread yesterday about your gelding having issues with bits and mentioned that he has a vet appointment coming up soon, so it sounds like you have him back?????


----------



## Aaldari (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, what a nightmare, I'm so sorry to hear about your situation. I had my laundry stolen from the laundry mat this summer- Obviously not as harsh, however a lot of people gave me a lot of suggestions as to what I could do. 

The police couldn't do anything. But a lady told me to check on Craigslist. Maybe you could at least try that. See if you see something suspicious in the state you live in. I doubt anyone would steal horses from their own town?..

Honestly I wish you the best of luck and their safe return home.

If I see anything, you'll be the first person I contact.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Did you find them?


----------

